# getting 300hp



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey,

Ma name is Alex and i Got ma 1990 240sx like about 2 years ago. Ma ka blew out like about a year ago and now it has the famous "SR20DET." I want to get it to a safe 300HP with stock internals.... How can i achieve that .... and oh, I also have that gretty digital boost controller last week..... a gift from ma gurlfriend...  If anyone can help me out with that i would really appreshiate it

-Thanx


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i would say with a T28, exhaust, downpipe, FMIC, boost controller, and proper fuel management, you may be able to get 300hp.


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

yeah pretty much get better everthing thats not internals


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

so easy to say. but yea..if its attached to the engine and makes power, than replace it. and the turbo needs to be either ported and new blades thrown in or upgraded, it only supports up to about 250hp.


----------



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

thanx..... so what would be the upgrade for the turbo?


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

the T28 from S15 turbo is a good turbo it can handle up to 300hp


----------



## riptor (Dec 14, 2006)

:scratch:do you still need the 300zx maf witht he s15 turbo? i have fmic, cams, vlave springs, bc, on stock [email protected] 10lbs


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

riptor said:


> :scratch:do you still need the 300zx maf witht he s15 turbo? i have fmic, cams, vlave springs, bc, on stock [email protected] 10lbs


i dont think you should.


----------



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

then what is the difference between the turbo on an sr20det in a s13 and the s15 turbo?


----------



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

im making a list of what to get to achieve 300hp so any help will be appreshiated....


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well, the s13 turbo is smaller than an s15. they both may be t-28's, but the internals are differant. and 300hp on the s15 is possible, but its really pushing it to the extreme and shortening its life span. lets see, it all depends on the amount you have to spend. if you have like 1800, then a garrett 'disco potatoe' turbo could possibly be the best for your car, especially if your only looking for 300 hp. its rated for 350hp, aso 300 would be perfect. its basically a space age t-28 turbo..ok, mayb not space age, but the ns111 wheel it has is pretty advanced as fuck. and the best part..its pretty much a bolt on. you might have to adjust the angle of the compressor side, but no biggie. and you need a custom intake for it, but thats a given, right? and for this, i recomend the 300zxtt maf. would be a waste if the stock maf was holding you back.. and have jwt tune it for you, they do an awesome job. good luck to you.


----------



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

thanx man.... where can i find this garet "disco patatoe" turbo?


----------



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

is there a website where i can get that turbo?......


----------



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

OH AND WHAT IS FMIC???


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

sturringcrazy said:


> OH AND WHAT IS FMIC???


front mount intercooler


----------



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

where can i get that up graded turbo.....


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well...you can go to the garrett website and they have it on there, im pretty sure. but the best way is to call them up and ask. like i said, its about 1800 JUST for the turbo, not a kit or nothing. so, be prepared to spend a little more. and a front mount intercooler is recomended, the stock one is so small, unless you got it already. and WHEN you change the BYPASS VALVE(not the blow off, the SR's recircultes back in front of the turbo, making it a bypass valve), make sure you recirc it, or you will have 'stalls' when you let go of the gas. remember, the maf is reading the air flow, and when you blow it out, its air that is missing the MAF doesnt read, so you run lean for that second. so be sure to recirculate it in front of the turbo(if i'm not mistaken, supposed to be in front of the MAF..not sure, been a while since i did work on a SR 240).
hope this helps.


----------



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

is there any other turbo that can push a safe 300hp for less money???


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

turbo's don't come cheap. if you want a turbo to be reliable you better expect to pay good money for it.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well, you can always get a different manifold, new down pipe and elbow, and a cheaper turbo, but, wiat, that ends up being about the same price..damn...


----------



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

LOL well i get you guys. I do want that power but i just thought that it wont hurt to ask... LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea man, hit aint cheap. but, yo could settle for less power and get a cheaper turbo like that. i mean, 250hp is plenty! i mean, have you driven a car with 250WHP before? and as light as a 240? let me tell you, it kicks ass. and unlike those cars with big turbos, a smaller one kicks in quick! i mean, dont get me wrong, i'm all for big power, but on the street in a daily driven car, and maybe a few times at the road course, i'm good with a good size turbo. so you could get a T28 from an S15 silvia, and that will get you about 250WHP, close to 300 at the crank. and it would be the same as getting the garret, since they are from the same family, you know? and the best part, you can a new one for 900 bucks! or a good used or rebuilt one for about 600. not a bad deal. now, do you really want those 300 horses? or can you settle for 250?


----------



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

well i can start to have it at 250hp but to be honest I want to beat an EVO VIII with few mods...


----------



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

what wuold i need to do to achieve this.... Is 250hp enough or would I need more?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

to beat an EVO? i would say that a 240SX with 250HP should be quicker than an EVO due to a better weight:HP ratio. off the line an EVO is going to be quicker with it being AWD.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

lets see..
240 is 4 cylinder, and so is EVO - tie
240 is turbo, so is eveo - tie 
240 is rwd, EVO is AWD - EVO
240 is 2800 pounds, EVO is 3100 - 240
240 has 250WHP, EVO has 240WHP - 240
Off the line - EVO
down the straight - 240
at the stop light - 240
the winner? your 240!


----------



## sturringcrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!!!! I like the results.... LOL!!!! I was even having a mental image of the sinerio.... LOL.... Thanks man.... or lady...!!!!!!!!


----------

